# Perl Skript über Java aufrufen



## sauerkraut (11. Sep 2008)

Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es über Java Perl Skripte aufzurufen und auch Parameter zu übergeben.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Guest (11. Sep 2008)

So irgendwie ...


```
Process p = Runtime.getRuntime().exec("perl dummy.pl arg1 arg2");
int exitValue = p.waitFor();
```


----------



## mc_maki (8. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

ich komme mit der Antwort nicht weiter.
Ich habe eine Perl-Script-Datei auf einem Server, welche ohne Parameter aufgerufen wird.

Das Script liefert nen String zurück.
Den brauche ich dann im Java.

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand Zeitnah helfen - brauche dringend ne Lösung bzw. Hilfe.

Danke!


----------



## Gast (8. Okt 2008)

Ich habe folgendes im Netz gefunden...komme damit aber nicht klar:

http://www.math.uni-wuppertal.de/~grosser/jv/haupt/node92.html


----------



## mc_maki (8. Okt 2008)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe folgendes im Netz gefunden...komme damit aber nicht klar:
> 
> http://www.math.uni-wuppertal.de/~grosser/jv/haupt/node92.html


mist!
ich glaub ich muss mich mal anmelden.
vergesse immer meinen name einzugeben


----------



## mc_maki (8. Okt 2008)

momentan ist es so.
das perl skript liegt auf nem server und wird von ner php datei, ebenfalls auf server, ausgeführt.
das skript liefert einen string zurück. mit diesem string muss ich nun arbeiten, das geht am besten mit java.

ich hofffe ihr könnt mir helfen - wäre wichtih!


----------



## HansDampf2000 (9. Okt 2008)

Perl mit Java koppeln ?

Sorry, das ist ja grad so als würdest du auf ein wunderbar fein gebratenes Stück Rindfleisch aus Japan (das besonders teure) gewürzt mit edlen handgepflückten Kräutern aus der Provence
eine Flasche billigen Ami-Ketchup drüberschütten


----------



## Gast (9. Okt 2008)

hört sich doch lecker an!
kann das perl skript nicht verstehen, deswegen nicht in java neu programmieren und es ist auch zu lang!


----------



## DocMcFly (9. Okt 2008)

Wie genau greifst Du auf das Perl-Skript zu? Über HTTP? Dann kannst auch nur die URL aufrufen (zB Apache httpClient) und hoffen dass das Skript die Parameter über GET oder POST verarbeitet. 

Wie bekommt das Skript denn sonst seine Parameter? Müssen die Parameter etwa direkt in die Skript-Datei eingetragen werden? Dann bröchtest Du schreibrechte und ein entsprechendes Protokoll (ftp/ssh)

Ansonsten bekommt ein Skript seine Daten meist nur über die Argumente hinter dem skript-Namen oder es orgnisiert es sich diese selber (von anderen Programmen oder über Tastatureingabe... )

Mehr Infos...
Gruß Clemens


----------



## Gast (9. Okt 2008)

Gast: schon ok. Manchmal kommt man um Perl nicht drum rum, ich weiß. Mußte das nur mal kurz loswerden.


----------



## guni (6. Feb 2009)

also, auch, wenn das ganze jetzt ein bisschen spät kommt, aber ich habe das gefühl, ihr habt keine ahnung wovon ihr da sprecht: "manchmal kommt man um perl nicht herum" und "billige Flasche Ami Ketchup" ... ich denke, ihr habt eben einfach keine Ahnung von Perl und das is euer Problem.
vielleicht ist Perl im Konzept der Objektorientierung nicht ganz so intutiv wie Java, aber "grammatikalisch" gesehen ist es eine der schönsten Sprachen überhaupt, weil sie Freiräume bietet, die man sonst nirgends zu sehen bekommt.
bzgl. der Flasche Ami Ketchup: schon klar - keiner hat dazugeschrieben, für welche Sprache das Ketchup steht; aber auch Java hat Schönheiten, die es als Sprache so attraktiv machen, dass ich sie im Essenvergleich nicht zur Ketchupflasche degradieren würde.
@HansDampf2000: du musst schon ein verdammt guter Programmierer sein, wenn du dich über die Entwickler von Sun oder über Larry Wall stellst ;-)


----------

